# Разное > Коллекционирование >  знаки НИИ ВВС

## МИГ

Друзья! Существуют, я видел, два алюминиевых значка с датой 66 лет:один такой же как 60 лет НИИ им. Чкалова, второй - 8 ГНИИ ВВС.
Кто знает природу выпуска значков с такой датой?

----------


## Холостяк

> Друзья! Существуют, я видел, два алюминиевых значка с датой 66 лет:один такой же как 60 лет НИИ им. Чкалова, второй - 8 ГНИИ ВВС.
> Кто знает природу выпуска значков с такой датой?


Сложно говорить что-то при такой скудной инфе... Но думаю если с датой 66 и похожий на НИИ Чкалова, то возможно это части из филиала... Так как похожие знаки, но отличающиеся некоторыми нюансами, обычно выпускают в структурных подразделениях... Более того, такие похожие знаки заказывают у одного и того же производителя, чтоб не париться с эскизами и поисками изготовителя.

----------


## muk33

> Друзья! Существуют, я видел, два алюминиевых значка с датой 66 лет:один такой же как 60 лет НИИ им. Чкалова, второй - 8 ГНИИ ВВС.
> Кто знает природу выпуска значков с такой датой?


Это, скажем так, своеобразная шутка группы лиц Чкаловского филиала НИИ им.Чкалова (он же 8ГНИИ ВВС), заказавших небольшую серию с использованием штампа "60 лет". К структурным подразделениям 8ГНИКИ ВВС им.Чкалова (так точнее на эту дату) он отношения не имеет.

----------


## МИГ

> Это, скажем так, своеобразная шутка группы лиц Чкаловского филиала НИИ им.Чкалова (он же 8ГНИИ ВВС), заказавших небольшую серию с использованием штампа "60 лет". К структурным подразделениям 8ГНИКИ ВВС им.Чкалова (так точнее на эту дату) он отношения не имеет.


Спасибо за инфу. Для справки: знак 66 лет 8 ГНИКИ ВВС сделан штампом
25-летия двух ТБАПов, базировавшихся тогда в Энгельсе. Номера точно сейчас не помню.

----------


## muk33

> Спасибо за инфу. Для справки: знак 66 лет 8 ГНИКИ ВВС сделан штампом
> 25-летия двух ТБАПов, базировавшихся тогда в Энгельсе. Номера точно сейчас не помню.


Спасибо за доп.информацию. Добавлю "свежее" - значок первого выпуска ЦПЛИ. Истрия надписи занимательна. Из соображений режимности (ГНИКИ тогда старательно шифровался, правда непонятно от кого) в уже готовый штамп внесли изменение: зашлифовали надпись "ЦПЛИ". Но все выпускники на это положили и отнесли значки граверу. Потом "режим" смягчили и значок принял современный вид: Галерея знаков пополнилась!

----------


## МИГ

> Спасибо за доп.информацию. Добавлю "свежее" - значок первого выпуска ЦПЛИ. Истрия надписи занимательна. Из соображений режимности (ГНИКИ тогда старательно шифровался, правда непонятно от кого) в уже готовый штамп внесли изменение: зашлифовали надпись "ЦПЛИ". Но все выпускники на это положили и отнесли значки граверу. Потом "режим" смягчили и значок принял современный вид: Галерея знаков пополнилась!


Мне казалось, что это платформа специально для гравировки, т.к. она выше фона. Если бы шлифовали штамп букв, то он был бы вровень с фоном. Да, по знакам ТБАПов: один 25 лет 1230, другой - 1096. Они идентичны, только у одного стоят даты 1954-1979, а у другого 1955-1980. Изображена на них М-ка.

----------


## muk33

> Мне казалось, что это платформа специально для гравировки, т.к. она выше фона. Если бы шлифовали штамп букв, то он был бы вровень с фоном. Да, по знакам ТБАПов: один 25 лет 1230, другой - 1096. Они идентичны, только у одного стоят даты 1954-1979, а у другого 1955-1980. Изображена на них М-ка.


Эту историю рассказал мне владелец знака, выпускник ЦПЛИ 1974 года. Выдавали значок им без надписи. Расспрошу других, может этот что-то путает :Rolleyes:

----------


## МИГ

> Эту историю рассказал мне владелец знака, выпускник ЦПЛИ 1974 года. Выдавали значок им без надписи. Расспрошу других, может этот что-то путает


ВЫШЛИ ДВА НОВЫХ ЗНАКА ГЛИЦА: 60 ЛЕТ 9 НИУ, второй без надписи, но думаю, что это 8 НИУ.

----------


## muk33

> ВЫШЛИ ДВА НОВЫХ ЗНАКА ГЛИЦА: 60 ЛЕТ 9 НИУ, второй без надписи, но думаю, что это 8 НИУ.


20 мая исполнится 50 лет 1 НИУ (теперь ЛИЦ), которое формировал в 1959 году С.А.Микоян. Планируется маленькое (жисть такая) авиашоу в Ахтубинске и, вроде, значок. Будет - покажу.

----------


## МИГ

> 20 мая исполнится 50 лет 1 НИУ (теперь ЛИЦ), которое формировал в 1959 году С.А.Микоян. Планируется маленькое (жисть такая) авиашоу в Ахтубинске и, вроде, значок. Будет - покажу.


Значок 50 ЛИЦ такого-же плана, как 85 ГЛИЦ, только крыло Икара не накладное. В этом году выплыла медаль, изготовленная Самарским медальерным двором 100 лет летчику-испытателю В.П. Чкалову. С опозданием на 5 лет. Говорят у заказчика не было денег, вроде бы заказ был из Ахтубинска. При случае, если будет инфа, дайте знать.

----------

